# Large vivarium for sale



## steves rep (Jan 7, 2008)

:welcome1:Large vivarium for sale 6ft width 3ft depth 2ft height colour beach only 6 months old a few chips but apart from that it is in very good condititon because so new.
This tank will have to be collected by someone with a van or very large car thankyou.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

stick it the classifieds section you may get more intrest there


----------



## neil4842 (Jan 21, 2007)

where are you and how much and have you any pics


cheers


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

same questions as abouve


----------



## steves rep (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tip craft will do so in the furture, Thanks to all for taking a interest but sorry it has already gone.


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

Any pics and how much you looking for it? Thanks Shaun. : victory:


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

Also where are you based?


----------



## steves rep (Jan 7, 2008)

Person did'nt turn up back up for sale on ebay heres the link Large vivarium (6ftx3ftx2ft) on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 02-Feb-08 00:49:41 GMT)


----------



## steves rep (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry for any inconveinance


----------

